# Worm tunnel stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

One of the best worm tunnel sticks I’ve worked on so far no finish on it yet just wanted to show it off


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A stick with a built in design team. Look forward to seeing it finished Randy.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

They certainly went to town on that one.

I still haven't decided how to finish the one I have:


----------

